# Which army has the most conversion potential?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Which army in Warhammer has the greatest potential for conversion?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I would say right now vampire counts


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

im goin on a whim here but ide say anything chaos.There are just no boundries when you deal with chaos. Especially the daemons


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah. Chaos have a very good conversion potential.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I would have to go with Skaven, I converted quite a few things, very easily mind you since GW gives you alot of stuff to convert them in the kits, like plague monks get plauge clenser flails and every single kit comes with rats that you can use as either giant rats or rat swarms (I Just use them as giant rats because its a greater value)

and alot of armies come with free generals in kits, Lizardmen get a skink priest, Skaven get a plague priest and a grey seer, and since I dont play any other army I can't really point out the others


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Depends on your idea of conversion.

For creating pretty much anything gross, Nurgle Warriors of Chaos or Daemons.

For actually creating something new, there isn't really a conversion potential. You can just create whatever, and much of the armies are available as Plastic Kitbash in any case.

And far from me being a naysayer, but surely someone who is a converter would see an army they like, then want to create something for it, not look for idea's? It seems the wrong way to go about something.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I know when I wanna do a conversion I do it in either two ways 

a.) I just start slappin shit together and BAM suddenly have a weird idea. 

This how most of my conversion work happens. You will see how this worked out when I finish my 2nd DP for my soulless army.

b.) Ide just be sittin doing nothin or play a video game then Ill see something that and hey that would look kinda cool on a model.

How I decided on my Paint scheme ofr my FW keeper. I was playin mortal kombat and I saw mileena and thought hey those colors would look great on a keeper


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Well I play Orks in 40k and I've had great fun in converting up Deff Dredds, so I guess I'm looking for something a little similar here.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ogres are easily the most convertible army around... there is something wrong if someone has a 2000+ point army of ogres without having at least one or two models they've altered in one way or another.
- they are bigger models, so working in details is that much easier
- their kits are some of the best around, with loads of extra bits that can be put to all sorts of uses
- they have some of the nicest models for characters and maneaters of all the armies

... basically ogres are a converters dream. Shame they suffer so much from initiative based death.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I think really all armies are equally viable for conversions. It's just easier to do with some over others. For example, any army's infantry can be cut and repositioned into very dynamic poses, cavalry can be made to be leaping or reared up...

When you get into kitbashing, some ranges do simply have more to offer than others. The Warriors of Chaos range is particularly easy to play around with, as it readily will accept Chaos Space Marine bits, daemon bits, and pretty much whatever you can come up with from "evil" looking models from other ranges. The basic Chaos Warrior is a very simple design, and requires very little work to add a lot to. 

Any army that has large monsters has a lot of options, also. I always thought it was kind of fun to take a bunch of plasticard, green stuff, and whatever's lying around and make a gigantic stegadon for Lizardmen out of a $2 triceratops toy. It comes out bigger than the standard model, and you can do all sorts of fun cutting and reposing on it without worrying too much about screwing up a $50 investment.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Ogres are out I'm afraid, as a mate of mine plays them. Beyond this though, I agree they would be a great candidate for conversions.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would say probabably say skaven or orcs & goblins as they are both quite unique armies, so you can get away with outlandish conversions if you want to, as it suits the armies.


----------

